# !!!DESPERATELY NEED LIGHTING HELP!!! amongst other assistance



## 0828dawn

I have a Aqueon *14 gallon glass aquarium *kit linked below:
http://petco.shoplocal.com/petco/def...3dPetco-071226

With the 14 gallon I am *using the following equipment*:
50 watt submersible aqueon heater (came with kit)
Water temp is currently reading 76F 
Emperor Power Aquarium Filter Model 280
One 7kg bag of Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate (makes a 2 & 1/2" bed)
One Whisper 30-60 air pump with small round airstone attached
Full hood with two 15 watt incandescent bulbs run on timer for 12 hours a day

 *MY QUESTION IS dealing with lighting*. I hate the incandescent bulbs and want to swith them out with compact flourescents (I've read where others have done the same successfully). I'm looking at two different bulbs by the same manufacturer which I think will fit in the hood. I really need to know if EITHER of them will provide enough lighting to grow plants? And if so, which one is best.

*IF neither of these lights will work *or provide enough wattage I will need recommendations of what WILL work in the hood to replace the incandescents.

Below I have provided the *link for the two bulbs that I was looking at to replace the incandescent *bulbs, and by the look of it they should fit into the hood:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produc...=09-53834193-2

*Plants that are currently being considered* for this tank are as follows and were found through PlantGeek.net ; however I should warn you I want to try to stay away from co2 systems and If I absolutely must forego it I will use co2 dissolvable tabs.

Foreground: Microsword, Dwarf Sag, Cuban Broad Leaf Chain/Narrow Leaf Chain Sword, Golden Nana

Middle: Amazon Sword, Bacopa australis, Compact Hygro/Giant Hygro

Backdrop: Alternanthera, Ammannia senegalensis, Contortionist Val/Corkscrew val, Onion plant, Pogostemon stellatus, Watersprite, Willow leaf hygro

**Please Feel free to critique my list and suggest which plants will be easier to maintain in each category**​
*Species being considered*:
Otocinclus (he's pretty much a definate)
Cherry Shrimp
Dwarf Gourami (maybe a flame) & a small school of lemon tetras
fancy guppies


----------



## epicfish

Your PetCo link doesn't work...and neither does your link to DrsF&S.


----------



## Diana K

Links did not work for me, either.

Swap out the Incandescent bulbs with the compact fluorescents that might be labeled "Daylight". If there are any numbers like 6500K this is the closest you will get to good lighting with such bulbs. I have found such bulbs at hardware stores and even Wal Mart. I do not know if the fatter bulbs will fit in the light fixture you have, though. The narrower bulbs that are designed for aquarium hoods would be better if you can find them. 
Ultimately I think you will end up getting a better light fixture. 
Overall I do not think much of 'Kits'- they include only the cheapest, poorest quality equipment that is just barely adequate for a tank that is stocked at only half the amount of fish that I like to keep.


----------



## hoppycalif

A fourteen gallon tank isn't very big, and certainly isn't big enough for an Amazon Sword plant. Incidentally, Aqueon doesn't show any 14 gallon aquarium or aquarium kit on their website. Something isn't adding up here. And, Petco's website doesn't show any Aqueon aquariums, nor any 14 gallon aquariums.


----------



## epicfish

hoppycalif said:


> A fourteen gallon tank isn't very big, and certainly isn't big enough for an Amazon Sword plant. Incidentally, Aqueon doesn't show any 14 gallon aquarium or aquarium kit on their website. Something isn't adding up here. And, Petco's website doesn't show any Aqueon aquariums, nor any 14 gallon aquariums.


+1.

Did a quick search, no results for me either. Oh well.


----------



## 0828dawn

EDITED, sorry didn't realize the links weren't working



0828dawn said:


> I have a Aqueon *14 gallon glass aquarium *kit which was in last weeks petco ad that was available online and listed on the 1st page for $39.99 with a P.A.L.S card or $79.99 without one.
> 
> With the 14 gallon I am *using the following equipment*:
> 50 watt submersible aqueon heater (came with kit)
> Water temp is currently reading 76F
> Emperor Power Aquarium Filter Model 280
> One 7kg bag of Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate (makes a 2 & 1/2" bed)
> One Whisper 30-60 air pump with small round airstone attached
> Full hood with two 15 watt incandescent bulbs run on timer for 12 hours a day
> 
> *MY QUESTION IS dealing with lighting*. I hate the incandescent bulbs and want to swith them out with compact flourescents (I've read where others have done the same successfully). I'm looking at two different bulbs by the same manufacturer which I think will fit in the hood. I really need to know if EITHER of them will provide enough lighting to grow plants? And if so, which one is best.
> 
> *IF neither of these lights will work *or provide enough wattage I will need recommendations of what WILL work in the hood to replace the incandescents.
> 
> *the two bulbs that I was looking at to replace the incandescent *bulbs, and by the look of it they should fit into the hood:are 10 watt coralife mini compact bulbs available in >>Coralife 50/50
> 50% 10,000°K daylight and 50% Actinic 03 blue. Great for fresh and saltwater aquariums.
> AND
> Coralife Colormax
> 6,700°K full spectrum lamps with color-enhancing phosphors. Ideal for freshwater aquariums.
> Both are shown on Drsfostersmith.com by following Fish > Lighting > Compact Fluorescent Bulbs & Lamps > Mini Compact Bulbs
> 
> *Plants that are currently being considered* for this tank are as follows and were found through PlantGeek.net ; however I should warn you I want to try to stay away from co2 systems and If I absolutely must forego it I will use co2 dissolvable tabs.
> 
> Foreground: Microsword, Dwarf Sag, Cuban Broad Leaf Chain/Narrow Leaf Chain Sword, Golden Nana
> 
> Middle: Amazon Sword, Bacopa australis, Compact Hygro/Giant Hygro
> 
> Backdrop: Alternanthera, Ammannia senegalensis, Contortionist Val/Corkscrew val, Onion plant, Pogostemon stellatus, Watersprite, Willow leaf hygro
> 
> **Please Feel free to critique my list and suggest which plants will be easier to maintain in each category**​
> *Species being considered*:
> Otocinclus (he's pretty much a definate)
> Cherry Shrimp
> Dwarf Gourami (maybe a flame) & a small school of lemon tetras
> fancy guppies


----------



## MatPat

You should be able to use any Spiral fluorescent bulb that will fit into your hood. Definitely check out Walmart versus ordering online...Walmart stuff is much easier and cheaper to return should the bulb not fit. I would get the biggest wattage bulb you can fit into the hood and try it out.

I am in agreement with Hoppy on the Sword plant. Given a month, maybe two it will outgrow the tank. I would avoid the P. stellatus it will not grow well, it at all without CO2. The Ammania will probably be the same as the P. stellatus. In my opinion, if you must use something other than CO2, try Flourish Excel or find some gluteraldehyde at a local Medical Supply Waraehouse and skip the CO2 fizz tabs. 

The Yellow Tetras may try to eat your cherries it they are not kept very well fed. These are the only fish I have ever kept that actually chased my cherries around the tank. If your Cherries are adult size, it probably won't be an issue.

Other than that it sounds like you have a good plan for your tank. Do you plan on fertilizing or did I miss that part?


----------



## 0828dawn

MatPat said:


> You should be able to use any Spiral fluorescent bulb that will fit into your hood. Definitely check out Walmart versus ordering online...Walmart stuff is much easier and cheaper to return should the bulb not fit. I would get the biggest wattage bulb you can fit into the hood and try it out.
> 
> I am in agreement with Hoppy on the Sword plant. Given a month, maybe two it will outgrow the tank. I would avoid the P. stellatus it will not grow well, it at all without CO2. The Ammania will probably be the same as the P. stellatus. In my opinion, if you must use something other than CO2, try Flourish Excel or find some gluteraldehyde at a local Medical Supply Waraehouse and skip the CO2 fizz tabs.
> 
> The Yellow Tetras may try to eat your cherries it they are not kept very well fed. These are the only fish I have ever kept that actually chased my cherries around the tank. If your Cherries are adult size, it probably won't be an issue.
> 
> Other than that it sounds like you have a good plan for your tank. Do you plan on fertilizing or did I miss that part?


Thanks for the info, but was curious about the bulbs I listed above as I know they will probably fit and shouldn't melt the cheapo hood...For fertilizing was thinging the substrate alone and possibly adding tabs to it?


----------



## hoppycalif

Almost any of the compact fluorescent bulbs that would fit in the hood would be ok as far as melting the cheap plastic is concerned. To get even moderate lighting you would need something like 23 watt bulbs - remember, those hoods don't have good reflectors, if any at all, and spiral twist bulbs lose a lot of light due to restrike.


----------



## 0828dawn

got aggravated with finding bulbs and worrying about corrosion of them, so went to my lfs where I got a flourescent hood...Lfs said it would be fine for the plants I was looking at getting and that no co2 would be needed with them. Suggested a bottle of FlouraPride Plant Fertilizer and out the door I went with the addition of a clown pleco and 3 Harlequin Rasbora's to start off with.
Thanks to those who replied with their suggestions


----------



## MatPat

0828dawn said:


> got aggravated with finding bulbs and worrying about corrosion of them, so went to my lfs where I got a flourescent hood...Lfs said it would be fine for the plants I was looking at getting and that no co2 would be needed with them. Suggested a bottle of FlouraPride Plant Fertilizer and out the door I went with the addition of a clown pleco and 3 Harlequin Rasbora's to start off with.
> Thanks to those who replied with their suggestions


They probably lied about the hood, they don't call them Local FISH stores for nothing ;-) Most hoods in LFS are barely enough for viewing the fish let alone growing plants. What type of hood did they sell you and how many watts is the bulb? As long as you got about 1.5 wpg you should be able to grow some low light plants.


----------



## 0828dawn

it was a flourescent hood and thats what he said at elmers aquarium..that it would give me about 1 and 1/2 watts per gallon which would be just right for the plants I had in mind. Granted it's nothing like my saltwater light (260watt coralife with lunars)...but as long as it gets the job done.
Plus I woulda paid 20.00 for 2 of the coralife 10watt bulbs for drfostersmiths and they woulda been exposed to the water (cheapo hood they gave you in the 14 gal aqueon...of course)...at least for the extra $10 I don't have to worry about the bulbs being exposed to water...in addition the front half of the entire hood opens...compared to the aquaeons 2 inch opening in front for feeding.


----------

